# aerators/adapters kit source



## bobarnett (Mar 8, 2011)

We are looking for an Faucet Aerators and Adapters Kit but cannot seem to find any online. I could just be searching for the wrong keywords but does anyone know of a good source for this?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

bobarnett said:


> We are looking for an Faucet Aerators and Adapters Kit but cannot seem to find any online. I could just be searching for the wrong keywords but does anyone know of a good source for this?





Hello! Introduction Requested
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Try Barnett


----------

